# December weather condition Brian Head Utah



## vincenton (Jul 31, 2013)

We are heading to Brian Head in December as our base for visiting Zion and Bryce. What is the weather like in December? should we instead stay at St George? Other location instead? or is this not a good time to visit those places in December. It will be me, wife, son (7), and daughter (4). Any suggestion are welcome.

Thanks,
Vincent.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2013)

Brian Head is a ski resort. It should be snowy. All the parks are at fairly high elevation. (6,000ft+) I could think of a better time to visit there unless I was interested in winter sports.


----------



## vincenton (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, we don't mind snow. Just concern with road condition/closure and such. Are the two parks not accessible during the winter months? The kids would love to see some snow, as we don't get much snow in SoCal.

Vincent.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi vincenton - Have you driven in the snow before?  Do you have a 4WD with snow rated tires?  Do you know how to put on snow chains?  (I don't either, but my DH grew up in PA, and he can!)

This picture is entitled:  How deep the snow can get in Brian Head, Utah.


----------



## vincenton (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, Denise i think we'll just stay at St George and see what we can see around the area.

I grew up in New Hampshire so are use to driving in snow but it has been a couple decades. I rather not get into situation that need to test my snow driving skill. 

I'll cancel our reservation into Monarch Grand at Brian Head and see if we can check out stuff further south.

Would Zion and Bryce be accessible by another route from St George?

Thanks a bunch.

Vincent.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 31, 2013)

There are all-weather roads to-and through the parks, and effort will be made to keep them open, but when Mother Nature dumps her load, there isn't much to be done about it. The smaller, side roads inside the parks to individual attractions are a lower priority to clear. On the plus side you should be able to get some spectacular photos with the contrast between red rocks and white snow.

You will want to have good winter gear, carry sleeping bags, shovel, chains, food to travel in winter in that area. You can get snowed in with no cell service and it can be days before someone finds you. Winter travel in the inland West is not something to trifle with.

Jim


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 1, 2013)

Brian Head is at 9600 feet elevation.  If it's not snowy, it will be extremely cold.


----------



## KevJan (Aug 6, 2013)

December is a great month to visit Zion National Park. It is unusual to see snow and if it does, it usually melts the same day. We live about 30 minutes from the park and about 15 minutes from St. George. Bryce Canyon is at a much higher elevation and will likely have snow. The roads are open year round and you shouldn't have any trouble if staying in St. George for either park.


----------



## vincenton (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks all. I think we will use St George as a base since it is lower elevation. We can plan better each day knowing that some location may be snow in, well just visit somewhere else.

Vincent.


----------

